# Sufixo (-feira) nos Dias da Semana



## Macunaíma

Pessoal, 

Eu me lembro de ter lido em algum lugar que o sufixo (-feira) nos dias da semana em português tem origem judaica ( do calendário judaico, sei lá...). Como eu entendo muito pouco de religião, judaísmo e temas correlatos, será que alguém poderia me dizer qual a origem desses sufixos? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Nunca tinha ouvido, mas vou pesquisar. Até então, sempre soube isto:(claro que sobre os dias e não sobre as _feiras_)


> Os nomes dos dias da semana em português têm sua origem na liturgia católica. Na maior parte das outras línguas, sua origem são os nomes dos deuses pagãos aos quais os dias eram dedicados./QUOTE]


----------



## Vanda

Achei. Aqui está:


> Os dias da semana, que carregam ordinais, também sofreram influência da Igreja Católica ("*feira*" vem do latim "feria", que é o descanso em honra de um santo, daí haver feriados religiosos).


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que eu confundi a história da origem judaica por causa do sábado. Esse eu sabia que vem de _sabbath_, mas faz sentido a origem de -_feira_ ( Mas eu me pergunto: será que a intenção original da Igreja era que nós descansássemos a semana toda e rezássemos aos domingos? ). Se eu ao menos tivesse me dado ao trabalho de pesquisar eu mesmo...Obigado, Vanda.


----------



## Outsider

Eu também já ouvi a sugestão de que a origem dos nossos nomes para os dias da semana era de origem judaica, mas como vê também é uma prática da Igreja Católica (para evitarem os nomes pagãos antigos), o que põe em causa essa explicação.

Veja também:

feira
etymology question: "el sábado" and "el domingo"
Galician: Days of the week


----------



## kurumin

Nem precisa falar feira, raramente uso.
Normalmente as pessoas falam só: segunda, terça, quarta, quinta, sexta   seg/sex 2a/6a  Podemos viver legal sem a palavra -feira


----------



## Sonhadora

Olá aos foreiros que me ajudam tanto!)
Desde há muito tempo quero resolver uma dúvida: qual a origem dos nomes dos dias da semana em português? Eles derivam da palavra latina "feria", mas não consigo compreender se a "feria" é entendida como "feriado", tendo a ver com a semana da Pascoa, quando não se trabalhava, ou se os nomes são originados por "feira", pois nos dias da Pascoa nas igrejas sempre teve muita gente e muitos vendedores vendiam lá produtos, daí "feira". Então, pergunto-me se, por exemplo, "segunda-feira" quer dizer "segundo feriado, segundo dia de férias" ou "segundo dia da feira"?
Acho que só os falantes nativos me poderão ajudar 
Também aproveito para perguntar, que preposição usar com os dias da semana? Qual a diferença entre "no sábado" e "ao sábado";  "aos sábados" e "pelos sábados"?
Agradeço desde ja!!


----------



## mglenadel

Começando pelo final:

1) O artigo usado tem a ver com o gênero dos dias: Dias "feira" são do gênero feminino, sábado e domingo são do gênero masculino.

2) "No" ou "na" dizem respeito a uma data específica: "A festa da Maria será *no sábado*."; "Minha tia chega de viagem *na terça-feira*."

3) "Aos" ou "Às" (sempre no plural) denotam que o evento se repete semanalmente: "A reunião da equipe de vendas é *às quartas-feiras*." (note que o nome do dia da semana também fica no plural, tanto o indicador de dia quanto o "feira"); "O pessoal sempre faz um churrasco *aos domingos*."

4) Pelo menos no Brasil, "pelo" e "pela" são usados para definir uma previsão incerta de tempo futuro: "Dona Carlota, seu carro deve ficar pronto lá *pela quinta-feira*." (O mecânico não tem certeza, mas acha que ficará pronto na quinta feira)

5) Os nomes de dias da semana em português não são capitalizados, como ocorre no inglês, a não ser que iniciem frases.

6) É possível abreviar os dias úteis como 2ª, 3ª, 4ª, 5ª e 6ª.


----------



## englishmania

Não sei porque se chama _-feira_. Fui pesquisar.



> O *feira*, de *segunda* a *sexta*, quer dizer, na origem, dia de festa e vem do latim «*feria-*». Domingo, do latim «*dominicu-*», quer dizer «(dia) do Senhor», portanto está em vez de uma «primeira» *feira*! Quanto a *sábado *(que seria a «sétima»!) vem do latim «*sabbatu-*», proveniente, por seu turno, do hebraico «*shabbath*», 'descanso semanal'.
> 
> O português é a única língua românica que usa a numeração ordinal para os dias da semana de *segunda* a *sexta*. As outras vão buscar esses nomes ao Sol, à Lua e aos restantes planetas.





> A *feria* (Latin for "free day") was a day on which the people, especially the slaves, were not obliged to work, and on which there were no court sessions. In ancient Rome the _feriae publicae_, legal holidays, were either _stativae_ ("fixed," that is, recurring regularly, such as the Saturnalia), _conceptivae_ (movable), or _imperativae_ (appointed for special occasions).





> A day on which no saint is celebrated is called a feria (and the celebration is referred to as ferial, the adjectival form of _feria_). In the present form of the Roman Rite, certain ferias, especially those of Lent, exclude celebration of memorials occurring on the same day, though the prayer of the memorial may be used in place of that of the feria, except on Ash Wednesday and in Holy Week, which exclude even solemnities and feasts.




Concordo com o/a mglenadel.  Em 6) os dias escritos desta forma "2.ª" são usados num contexto não formal. Deve colocar-se o ponto (assim como nos ordinais 1.º, 2.º, 3.º, ...).


----------



## J. Bailica

Parece que, por exemplo segunda-feira se refere ao segundo dia depois da feira - a qual que se realizava todos os domingos, e não apenas no domingo da Páscoa. Mas este sistema já vem do latim, pelo que consigo perceber, sendo até que 'feria' já significava, curiosamente, tanto «feira» como «dia da sema» (e assim, a meu ver, a dúvida como que persiste!). Talvez provenha do latim tardio, já do período cristão, e terá justamente surgido para (ou pelo menos foi aproveitado com o fim de) acabar com a ligação que os «bárbaros» estabeleciam entre cada um dos diferentes dias e os diversos deuses (mas quase só resultou em Portugal). Veja estas páginas, que consultei: esta e esta.(ah!, a Englishmania fez uma pesquisa melhor do que a minha, só para me humilhar! Agora percebo parte do seu nome...)


----------



## Sonhadora

Obrigada pelas respostas!!
Então, o "feria" deve ser entendido como "feriado", "holy day", na tradição cristã. Segundo os links, assim os cristãos denominavam os dias da semana da Pascoa, sendo o domingo o primeiro "feria". E ao que sei, no século VI o bispo Martinho de Braga aproveitou esses nomes eclesiásticos dos dias da semana da Páscoa para oficialmente nomear assim todos os dias do ano. Espero que seja isso.... O problema é achar uma fonte segura, pois há demasiadas divergências no que se escreve na internet.. No que diz respeito a este caso, por exemplo, muitas vezes aparece a Semana Santa e não a da Páscoa, não sei...


----------



## SofiaB

Neste fio http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=57801  falam dos dias da semana em português e galego. o post 7 mostra as duas formas que existiram em latim.


----------



## mglenadel

Englishmania, é interessante saber que se usa ponto nos ordinais em Portugal, pois não se usa no Brasil. 

Acho interessante também ressaltar que "terça" é o único dia que não é igual ao número ordinal correspondente, "terceira". Alguém sabe o porquê?


----------



## englishmania

Não se usa porque ninguém escreve ou é regra? Por cá também pouca gente coloca o ponto apesar de ser essa a regra.


----------



## Casmurro

englishmania said:


> Não se usa porque ninguém escreve ou é regra? Por cá também pouca gente coloca o ponto apesar de ser essa a regra.



Creio que as pessoas desconheçam tal regra.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma antiga discussão sobre o assunto.


----------



## diego-rj

O engraçado é que 'feria' originalmente passava a idéia de "não trabalhar" e hoje em dia os dias da semana são justamente os dias de trabalho.


----------



## Carfer

mglenadel said:


> Acho interessante também ressaltar que "terça" é o único dia que não é igual ao número ordinal correspondente, "terceira". Alguém sabe o porquê?



'_Terça_' é sinónimo de '_terceira_'. É uma forma que já se usou bastante e que hoje ainda subsiste em expressões como, _'terça parte', _'_um terço_',etc. Não dou a certeza, que já esqueci quase todo o latim que aprendi no liceu, mas parece-me uma forma mais próxima do original latino _'tertius_'.


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Não se usa porque ninguém escreve ou é regra? Por cá também pouca gente coloca o ponto apesar de ser essa a regra.



Que eu saiba, não há essa regra aqui. Sempre foram usados o ª e o º com um tracinho embaixo, que existiam também nos teclados das máquinas de escrever. Agora com os computadores é que surgiu esse problema.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Que eu saiba, não há essa regra aqui. Sempre foram usados o ª e o º com um tracinho embaixo, que existiam também nos teclados das máquinas de escrever. Agora com os computadores é que surgiu esse problema.



Acho que o mesmo se passa cá. Nunca usei ponto a seguir ao numeral.


----------



## englishmania

> Quando se usam os cardinais para representar ordinais, os algarismos  são obrigatoriamente seguidos de ponto para evitar confusões (por  exemplo, *5°* podia ser interpretado como 5 elevado a  zero, ou seja, a unidade). Nesta caso, é usual indicar o género e o  número do ordinal sobrescritos (ex.: *Art. 1.°*, *3.*ᵃˢ), ficando o ponto também sempre indispensável, pelos motivos atrás indicados.
> 
> 
> Vejamos agora a sua questão.
> 
> Recomenda-se que as regras acima para o ponto nos ordinais, quando se  usam cardinais, sejam válidas quer o sobrescrito esteja sublinhado ou  não, como coerência nas abreviaturas, e porque o sublinhado (uma opção  meramente gráfica e nem sempre de fácil inserção nos processadores de  texto informáticos, como se recorda aqui) está a ser dispensado.





> Os ordinais abreviam-se com ponto e com a flexão em índice superior (ex.: primeira: 1.ª; nono: 9.º). Repare que o ponto antecede o índice elevado.





> o que se espera é *1.º*, com  apenas um ponto de abreviatura e vogal em expoente. Mas parece-me que a  consulente quer antes referir-se ao traço por baixo do º sobrescrito. Se  assim for, note que este uso é tradicional em português e está correto,  mas, pelo facto de certas fontes informáticas não o assinalarem, tem  caído em desuso.



ciberduvidas.pt


----------



## Guigo

Na minha versão do word, se eu escrevo 2a, ele automaticamente modifica para 2ª - a informatização mudando regras e costumes.

Por outro lado, no caso da potenciação, havendo dúvidas ou possibilidades de confusão, pode-se usar a notação 2E0.


----------



## Casmurro

Guigo said:


> Na minha versão do word, se eu escrevo 2a, ele automaticamente modifica para 2ª - a informatização mudando regras e costumes.
> 
> Por outro lado, no caso da potenciação, havendo dúvidas ou possibilidades de confusão, pode-se usar a notação 2E0.



Em potenciação usa-se 2^0, já que o E tange o português, e a matemática é universal.


----------



## Guigo

Casmurro said:


> Em potenciação usa-se 2^0, já que o E tange o português, e a matemática é universal.



É vero; quem mais usa essa notação 2E0 (na verdade 2x10^0) são os anglófonos, talvez pela dificuldade de achar no teclado o ^.

Aliás, com eles não tem essa de "universal", vai a abreviatura ou código em inglês mesmo e os demais que se virem.


----------



## Casmurro

Guigo said:


> Aliás, com eles não tem essa de "universal", vai a abreviatura ou código em inglês mesmo e os demais que se virem.



Haha. Mas já usei softwares de matemática e calculadoras científicas em que não havia esse E, somente o circunflexo (ambos software e calculadora em inglês).


----------

